# regarding cdt vaccine methods - a vote of sorts...



## GrowURown (Apr 21, 2011)

so i was thinking...heard you could do this...CAN CDT VACCINE BE GIVEN IM INSTEAD OF SUBQ?

because TO ME IM is easier in the little stuff...its HARD  to get a pinch of skin in these tiny kids!

does everyone do it subq? Anyone do cdt vaccines im instead?

just wondering...thought i would see what answers i got...


----------



## RainySunday (Apr 21, 2011)

We haven't had to do it yet, but we were told by an experienced goat person that she used to do it SQ, and often got vaccine lumps, now she does it IM and never gets vaccine lumps (she did say the goats are a little sore for a couple days after doing it IM.  Like how a tetanus shot feels for us, I guess).


----------



## Roll farms (Apr 21, 2011)

I do believe (I've been wrong a time or two hundred, though) that you have to use a vaccine that *can* be given IM if you're gonna.  Most are labeled "Sub Q".

Essential 3+T from Colorado Serum (available from Jeffers) is one you can give IM or SQ.

I use that one, I give it IM, and no more shot lumps.


----------



## sunfisher (Apr 21, 2011)

Sorry, what does IM and SQ mean? Thanks trying to learn all I can before my girls come home next week.


----------



## RainySunday (Apr 21, 2011)

IM=intramuscular (in the muscle)
SQ=sub-cutaneous (under the skin)


----------



## sunfisher (Apr 21, 2011)

thank you


----------



## elevan (Apr 21, 2011)

I give SQ, then spend about a minute giving a firm, circular massage of the vaccination spot.  I haven't had a shot lump yet.


----------



## swest (Apr 21, 2011)

I've given it SubQ probably 12-15 times and have never had a bump. I do take several minute rubbing it in after I've given it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 22, 2011)

I have given it both ways.


----------



## poorboys (Apr 22, 2011)

LAST YEAR HAD ALL KINDS OF SHOT BUMPS, THIS YEAR NOT ONE I DO MINE SQ.


----------



## RabbleRoost Farm (Apr 23, 2011)

The bottle of CD/T vaccination I got said it was specifically to be given either IM or SQ. It goes either way. I agree that it's easier to shoot them in the butt instead of trying to get a squirmy goat to hold still long enough to grab a tent of skin to inject into, but I've heard that with meat goats that's a stupid thing to do since the leg muscle is the biggest cut of meat. Makes sense. From now on I'll probably go SQ whenever I need to give shots (unless it's intended for IM) as soon as the stanchion locking mechanism is perfected so they can't run off when I need to restrain them.
I guess it wouldn't matter much if you had exclusively pet or dairy goats, but the less damage to their muscle the better.


----------



## GrowURown (Apr 23, 2011)

All good to know...I think I am going to go with IM, as it is easier and our goats are nothing froo froo or fancy so the shot bumps don't even worry me too much its just, well...just trying not to stab my own self in a finger doing this ya know? and yep...we have the right one to do EITHER shot...I was reading it and saw the part about IM or subQ in the directions, and that's what got me a thinking...

Thanks ya'll, this will be MUCH easier to again in a few weeks when I do their 3 week booster!


----------



## elevan (Apr 23, 2011)

When going the IM route make sure you know where the sciatic nerve is so that you don't make the mistake of injecting them there.


----------



## helmstead (Apr 23, 2011)

elevan said:
			
		

> When going the IM route make sure you know where the sciatic nerve is so that you don't make the mistake of injecting them there.




I do IM, also.


----------

